# [SOLVED]Jak zainstalować Xorg w wersji 1.6.5-r1?

## Marcin90

Aktualnie stabilną wersją Xorga jest 1.7.6, a ja potrzebuje zainstalować 1.6.5-r1. Kiedy do pliku package.keywords dodam wpis: "=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1" to nie działa i dalej instaluje się nowsza wersja. Gdy np. wpisałbym tam wersje 1.7.7 lub nowszą to wszystko działa tak jak powinno. Jak można inaczej zainstalować wersje 1.6.5-r1?Last edited by Marcin90 on Fri Jul 02, 2010 4:22 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## dziadu

Przeczytaj dokumentacje Gentoo a w szczególności rozdziały poświęcone plikom package.mask, package.unmask i package.keywords a dowiesz się co i dlaczego robisz źle.

----------

## Marcin90

Ok dałem rade go zainstalować. Był mi potrzebny żeby uruchomić sterownik Sis. kierowałem się instrukcjami z tych tematów:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-807395-highlight-sis+672.html (trzeci post od końca)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-832985-highlight-sis672.html

Może ktoś będzie umiał mi pomóc żeby teraz jakoś to uruchomić bo na razie nici. Skompilowałem sterownik, skopiowałem i próbowałem uruchomić z takim Xorgiem:

```
Section "ServerFlags"

Option "IgnoreABI" "true" # a leftover of trying to get a binary driver working. Probably not needed now

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier "Card0"

Driver "sis671"

VendorName "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"

BoardName "771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"

Card "** SiS (generic) [sis]"

BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Configured Monitor"

Vendorname "Generic LCD Display"

Modelname "LCD Panel 1280x800"

Horizsync 31.5-50.0

Vertrefresh 56.0 - 65.0

modeline "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

modeline "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

modeline "1280x768@60" 80.14 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync

modeline "1280x720@60" 74.48 1280 1336 1472 1664 720 721 724 746 -hsync +vsync

modeline "1280x800@60" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -hsync +vsync

# HorizSync 30-107

# VertRefresh 50-185

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Default Screen"

Device "Configured Video Device"

Monitor "Configured Monitor"

# Defaultdepth 24

# SubSection "Display"

# Depth 24

Virtual 1280 800

# Modes "800x600@60" "1280x768@60" "800x600@56" "1280x720@60" "1280x800@60"

EndSection
```

Otrzymuje error "no screens found" Powyższy Xorg jest częściowo z tmatu z linka wyżej, a część jest z mojego Xorga którego kiedyś używałem na Backtrack 4

Log z Xorga

```
Prawidłowy log w poście poniżej.
```

Dla mnie wygląda to tak jakby był to błąd z samym sterownikiem, ale jak u innych działa to u mnie chyba też powinno.Last edited by Marcin90 on Wed Jun 30, 2010 6:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

Czegoś nie kumam. Chciałeś zainstalować xorg-1.6.5 z jakichś tam powodów - zakładam, że miałeś mocne powody i wiesz co robisz. Tymczasem

 *Marcin90 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Log z Xorga
> 
> ```
> ...

 

dalej startuje Ci xorg-1.7.6. Więc albo zainstalowałeś (jak mówisz) albo nie. A błąd który Ci wyskakuje wynika z tych linijek:

 *Marcin90 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Log z Xorga
> 
> ```
> ...

 

w szczególności dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.so: undefined symbol: resVgaIoShared. To chyba były powody dla których chciałeś instalować starszą wersję - zmiana ABI. Zainstaluj starszego xorga tak jak chciałeś i wtedy spróbuj ponownie.

----------

## Marcin90

Mój błąd   :Embarassed:  Zrzucałem loga z pendriva, a miałem  tam jeszcze jakiś inny i przez przypadek dałem złego. Poniżej właściwy, aktualny log.

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux Hasee 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #8 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jun 27 12:45:40 CEST 2010 i686

Build Date: 30 June 2010  01:03:55PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jun 30 18:19:45 2010

(++) Using config file: "/mnt/usb/xorg.conf"

(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"

(==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen".

   Using the first device section listed.

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) Option "IgnoreABI" "true"

(**) Ignoring ABI Version

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0x1a60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1019:5050 Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xb0000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "sis671"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module sis671

(II) UnloadModule: "sis671"

(EE) Failed to load module "sis671" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

----------

## dziadu

OK, coś jaśniej się zrobiło. Jak nazywa się Twój moduł? W poprzednim logu (tym błędnym) ładujesz "sis" a teraz ładujesz "sis671". Która nazwa jest poprawna? Wygląda na to, że nie może znaleźć "sis671" więc być może samo "sis" jest właściwe.

----------

## Marcin90

Standardowo wpis w xorgu brzmi sis, a plik ma nazwę sis_drv.so. W instrukcji z podanego przeze mnie linku trzeba było zmienić wpis w xorg.conf na sis671, a nazwe pliku sterownika pozostawić standardową (sis_drv.so)

Zmiana sis671 na sis nie pomogła, dalej pojawia się "no screens found", ale jest nowy log.

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux Hasee 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #8 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jun 27 12:45:40 CEST 2010 i686

Build Date: 30 June 2010  01:03:55PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jun 30 19:09:04 2010

(++) Using config file: "/mnt/usb/xorg.conf"

(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"

(==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen".

   Using the first device section listed.

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) Option "IgnoreABI" "true"

(**) Ignoring ABI Version

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0x1a60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1019:5050 Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xb0000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "sis"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis_drv.so

(EE) LoadModule: Module sis does not have a sisModuleData data object.

(II) UnloadModule: "sis"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "sis" (invalid module, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

----------

## dziadu

 *Marcin90 wrote:*   

> W instrukcji z podanego przeze mnie linku trzeba było zmienić wpis w xorg.conf na sis671, a nazwe pliku sterownika pozostawić standardową (sis_drv.so)

 

Ale ludzie bzdury wypisują a inni w nie wierzą. Jak masz plik xxx to próbujesz go otwierać używając nazwy yyy?

Ale z tego co podałeś i po pogoglowaniu chwilkę nasuwa mi się potencjalne rozwiązanie. Przywróć w xorg.conf wpis sis671 oraz zmień nazwę pliku na sis671_drv.so

Z tego co wyczytałem, to szukana jest w pliku xxx_drv.so funkcja o nazwie xxxModuleData. Jak nie zadziała to będziemy szukać dalej.

----------

## Marcin90

Teraz się uruchamia bez problemów. Dziwne, że ktoś pisze instrukcje z której rzekomo sam korzystał, a w niej jest taki babol. Mam nadzieje, że nie będzie już więcej problemów związanych z X'ami. W ogóle Sis na Linuksie to porażka. Ehh...

----------

## dziadu

No to jeszcze doczytaj regulamin forum i jazda do przodu!

----------

## Marcin90

No niestety ale to co dla mnie jeszcze przedwczoraj było "SOLVED" dzisiaj już nie jest. X'y działają, ale dopiero po instalacji środowiska graficznego (LXDE) i  pouyżywaniu trochę zorientowałem się, że coś jest jednak nie tak. Kiedy przewijam np. stronę w przeglądarce, albo nawet terminal to szarpie, przewijanie nie jest płynne. Sprawdziłem jeszcze dzisiaj na Ubuntu (Xorg 1.6.4) korzystając z tego samego sterownika i identycznego pliku xorg.conf. Na Ubuntu wszystko chodzi idealnie. Dla porównania jeszcze wynik glxgears, na Gentoo wynosi ok. 70FPS, a na Ubuntu 180FPS. Nie wiem czy wersja xorga może mieć taki wpływ na wydajność. Bardziej zastanawiam się nad konfiguracją kernela, bo w końcu na Gentoo ustawia się go indywidualnie pod komputer, a w Ubuntu jest jeden uniwersalny, dziadu masz jakiś pomysł jak to poprawić?

----------

## Ajgor

 *Marcin90 wrote:*   

> No niestety ale to co dla mnie jeszcze przedwczoraj było "SOLVED" dzisiaj już nie jest. X'y działają, ale dopiero po instalacji środowiska graficznego (LXDE) i  pouyżywaniu trochę zorientowałem się, że coś jest jednak nie tak. Kiedy przewijam np. stronę w przeglądarce, albo nawet terminal to szarpie, przewijanie nie jest płynne. Sprawdziłem jeszcze dzisiaj na Ubuntu (Xorg 1.6.4) korzystając z tego samego sterownika i identycznego pliku xorg.conf. Na Ubuntu wszystko chodzi idealnie. Dla porównania jeszcze wynik glxgears, na Gentoo wynosi ok. 70FPS, a na Ubuntu 180FPS. Nie wiem czy wersja xorga może mieć taki wpływ na wydajność. Bardziej zastanawiam się nad konfiguracją kernela, bo w końcu na Gentoo ustawia się go indywidualnie pod komputer, a w Ubuntu jest jeden uniwersalny, dziadu masz jakiś pomysł jak to poprawić?

 

W kernelu masz wszystkie potrzebne sterowniki do sis'a dobrze się temu przyjrzyj, sekcja sterowniki są tam na pewno.

 Wydajność może niewielka w porównaniu do innych kart.

 Zacznij od konfiguracji ręcznej, możesz je budować jako moduły lub na stałe i podawać odpowiednie parametry.

----------

## Marcin90

Zacząłem grzebać w ustawieniach kernela i z tego powodu zmodyfikowałem grub.conf i całkiem przypadkowo udało mi się rozwiązać problem. Spadek wydajności spowodowany był opcją vga=0x31E którą miałem dodaną w grubie. Po jej usunięciu ilość klatek skoczyła ponad trzykrotnie, a w dodatku sam system uruchamia się o 10s krócej. Temat jest znowu SOLVED  :Smile: 

----------

